# Tivo Stream Power Supply



## mpshay (Oct 17, 2003)

I want to give my no longer used Stream to a friend and I am not sure if I have the correct power supply. Can anyone post a picture or provide the output specs to make sure I am giving him the right one. Thanks!


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

What a good friend!

Mine was:
12Volts, 2.0Amps
Negative- Barrel, Positive+ Center
Level V efficiency.

Out of everything, the most unique thing about it, is mine came with a RFI choke on the end. I never lose it because of that.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I have one of those silver sharpies, I write on every power supply what it goes to, makes it easier to figure out what is what.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

ellinj said:


> I have one of those silver sharpies, I write on every power supply what it goes to, makes it easier to figure out what is what.


Great idea. Thanks!


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I do the same. Most markers will not show up on black plastic though so you need to use a particular one once you find one that works.

In some circles it's called pigment inks.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

i use these

http://www.amazon.com/Sharpie-39109...-1&keywords=silver+sharpie&pebp=1416362738155

They can be found at staples as well.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I use these:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/keywords=permapaque

But there's no point in spending more for them unless you need more colors.
Also found in art supply stores.


----------

